# F-150 Tv Owners



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Hello all ,
I've been kicking back for awhile reading the towing posts. I'd like to here from other f-150 owners who are towing Outbacks 21rs and higher.

When I ran the numbers for my 5.4 f-150 4x4 supercab , 3:55, 17" Rims I was within parameters (posted below) for my 80% rule but gotta tell ya after towing all last year Sherry and I decided not to stray too far from home base (we want to do Maine but are going to hold off until we can afford a larger TV).

How are other f-150 owners fairing towing 21, 23, 25, 26 and I think I even read someone considering towing a 28' rig with their f150?

comments?

Here were my calculations:

Truck Actuals
Curb = 4744 lbs
anticipated payload = 1000 lbs (driver, passenger gas , tounge weight)
GVWR = 6500 lbs
under GVWR by 756 lbs
-------------------------------------------
Trailer actuals
21RS curb (dry)= 4130 including all options
camping supplies 1000 lbs
total Actuals = 5130 lbs
Max Tow = 7500 lbs
80% max tow rule= 6000
under 80% max tow rule by 870 lbs
------------------------------------------------
Max GCWR = 12,500
My Actuals = 10,874
1,626 lbs to spare fully loaded.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I just towed my 23RS for the first time this morning, I have the 05' with the 5.4 with 3.73's in the rear. It towed good, I wish I had the money to go to the F250. My truck will handle the TT just fine, I have done plenty of lurking on here myself. I installed the Prodigy, is there any other controller? Why look at anything else. It was perfect, you couldn't tell whether your brakes or the TT's were engaged. The Equal-Izer was simple and easy to setup. I would look into the gears in the rear end. I think it would benefit me if there were 4.10's. Living in the Central Valley of CA everywhere I want to go is through the mountain passes so we will see. I will let you know next weekend when I go to the coast. By the way, my tow limit is 9,500 LBS.And I can tell you I don't think I ever want to go that high. I think Ford told a little lie.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

4.10 gears will make you smile.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

As you can see from my sig. line I've got a slightly different set-up, but not much. No problems so far, but we live on the Cal coast and will probably never go farther then Tahoe/NorCal. My rating is at 9100 lbs. and I'm with you on never ever wanting to try that.

Safe journeys,

Andy


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

scooter,

Are you not liking the way it tows? Or are you just uncomfortable with the math and weight?

I am one who tows the 28bhs with a F-150, 5.4, FX4, 3.73LS. I will admit it is a full load for the overall GCWR, which it is under, but not within your 80% rule.

My rig travels very well and I feel very confident putting the trailer anywhere. My hitch setup took some time to get this comfort level.

In our long range plans, I am upsizing the truck to have more power and capacity, that will be before I make the long treks out west and such.

kevin


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I have an Expedition F-150 chasis, and I love the way my 28BHS tows. I Just got back from pismo this weekend, and I had no problem with the hills. Now I have done some extensive changes to the car gears ect, but I did tow my old trailer that weighed more with the stock 3.73's. It worked a little harder but it would still pull Cuesta Grade with out much complaint.

I see everyone here want err on the side of caution and that I understand. I would not put my family into harms way, intentionaly and if I felt this was not a safe set up I would not run it period. You have to have faith in your TV or you need to upgrade thats the bottom line. Hope this helps since I just got back from the Coast and can tell you first hand with a similar TV.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

I've towed my 25FBS with an F-150 for two years with no problems at all. I've towed from Virginia to Florida and back on the interstate at 60+, and I've towed in the Virginia mountains. The F-150 handled it all very well.

Happy Camping,
Gary


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

I have a very similar rig to hurricane plumbers. Except a bit more horsepower in the 2006 model (I think)
I pulled my '04 28BHS from San Antonio to Rockport, TX...not a very taxing 3.5 hour trip but against a 30 mph headwind it did fantastic. In fact I got 12.5mpg and their was never a time I lacked in power.

My old TV the 2003 F250 with the 5.4 was not anywhere near as good as this new 150 4x4 power wise or in mileage.

I'm glad I switched. But then again...I don't tow my TT all over the country. Short trips are my thing.

This was the first time I've pulled the TT with my new truck and it surprised me as to just how well it did.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jlbabb28 said:


> ...snip...
> I see everyone here want err on the side of caution and that I understand. I would not put my family into harms way, intentionaly and if I felt this was not a safe set up I would not run it period. You have to have faith in your TV or you need to upgrade thats the bottom line. Hope this helps since I just got back from the Coast and can tell you first hand with a similar TV.
> 
> Jeff
> [snapback]90331[/snapback]​


Yea, I guess we are all guilty of trying to provide advice that would put you in the safest situation. I don't think anyone will tell you your TV "wont" tow your TT, but we'll tell you it will be a strain and not the optimum setup.

Enjoy the new Outback!!


----------



## USCGCPO (Nov 4, 2005)

I have an '05 28-BHS & an '05 2WD F-150 Screw w/ the 5.4 triton. The longest trip I've taken is from Seattle down to Fresno, round trip, this past spring break. I don't have anything to compare my experience to, as this is my first TT & full-size truck, and haven't had them a year yet. I'm very satisfied w/ the performance of the TV. I'm not one to really push my vehicles, as I need to keep them going for a while, but even going over the passes I could maintain approx 2500-3000 RPM at about 45-50 MPH going up hill. Good enough for me.


----------



## Chris1bea95 (Jun 7, 2006)

I have a F-150 supercrew (05 with 5.4L)with 2 Wheel drive and have plenty of power and and TV and Trailer act very nimble driving down the road. I live in the rolling hills of the Ozarks and have not met a hill that really taxed the engine. I did find that if I keep it under 60 I can get 11MPG. I usually run about 2100RPM and spike at 3000RPM on the big hills if I do not stomp on it. My 23ft. Trailer seems to a perfect combination with the truck so far.


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

I cant say alot about it yet but I just picked up my 06' 5.4l screw 4x4 on wed. I pulled the 25RSS to the rec. club for the weekend and it seemed to do just fine. So far I love the new TV. 4 doors makes life so much easier with an 18 month old. Keep in mind though, Im just a flatlander from Illinois, longest hill Ive been up with it is an overpass.


----------



## sqadam (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Scooter, 
Here's my 2 cents. I have the same truck you have it sounds like depending on the year of your truck, mine is an 02 so I have the old motor. I have a 29bhs, a much larger trailer than I think you were looking at, and it pulls fine. I have passed 3/4 ton diesel while on the hwy too, at 70mph







and it does just fine. I have not had it to the mountains yet here in Nc but I have had it down to the beach in 95 degree 90% humidity in Sc running 70-75mph on hwy 95 and it does fine. I think you have to be comfortable with what you have and operate within you experience. I mean it is no rocket ship, but it beats buying a new truck you know, we all would love to have 3/4 tons with diesels but some of that money has to go to the Harley







This is my first post, I have been reading this forum for a while and I appreciate everyone here for the help you have given me in making the decision to buy an Outback, it is an awesome trailer!

adam


----------



## Claude H (Aug 24, 2006)

2005 F150 Super Crew 4x4 and a 28BHS. Two trips so far and feel comfortable. Beautiful set up going down the highway!


----------

